# Australia ANYTHING you need to know?



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi I'm newly registered BUT have been lurking forever  My partner and I are looking to move to France (from Aus).

Having been born and raised in Australia and living on the GOLD COAST...I thought that I'd offer myself to anyone who has ANY questions regarding Australia.

I'm happy to answer any questions to the best of my knowledge...but be warned, I will tell it as I see, the good, the bad, and the ugly, NO sugar coating just how it actually is.


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

KimMii said:


> Hi I'm newly registered BUT have been lurking forever  My partner and I are looking to move to France (from Aus).
> 
> Having been born and raised in Australia and living on the GOLD COAST...I thought that I'd offer myself to anyone who has ANY questions regarding Australia.
> 
> I'm happy to answer any questions to the best of my knowledge...but be warned, I will tell it as I see, the good, the bad, and the ugly, NO sugar coating just how it actually is.


Hi ...

Good to see that you are ready to help out folks..

How difficult is it to get temporary job for survival(like pizza guy, petrol pump, etc), in places like Sydney and Melbourne ?
I have heard that since there is a lot of student population, it is very difficult to get them...
What I understand is, it takes few months to get your dream job.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Say, why have you decided to leave OZ to move to France? Do tell as it is ;-)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey KimMii

Welcome to teh forum.. This comes from someone who is a australia PR wannabe


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Riversandlakes.. i should welcome you back too

where hv u been all this while??


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks, anj. Been here and there. Mostly time spent acquiring a PMI certification. My last paper sponsored by this firm. For me, job-hunting season now begins.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wish you luck with it.. I am sure you will make it. When do you move?
and my apologies for hijacking ur thread Kim


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

kkozdream said:


> Hi ...
> 
> Good to see that you are ready to help out folks..
> 
> ...


Jobs like this _are_ readily available. It's just a matter of keeping your eyes open as a lot of these jobs are advertised in the store looking for someone. Also think about factories that have shiftwork, small 7-11 style markets etc...just for temporary work. What IS your dream job? Are you coming to Australia to study?


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hey KimMii
> 
> Welcome to teh forum.. This comes from someone who is a australia PR wannabe


Thanks for the welcome! It's funny, here I am trying to leave...here you are trying to get here!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

KimMii said:


> Hi I'm newly registered BUT have been lurking forever  My partner and I are looking to move to France (from Aus).
> 
> Having been born and raised in Australia and living on the GOLD COAST...I thought that I'd offer myself to anyone who has ANY questions regarding Australia.
> 
> I'm happy to answer any questions to the best of my knowledge...but be warned, I will tell it as I see, the good, the bad, and the ugly, NO sugar coating just how it actually is.


Why did they start charging for the Ambulance service.....?


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

riversandlakes said:


> Say, why have you decided to leave OZ to move to France? Do tell as it is ;-)


I did warn you I won't sugar coat things didn't I? LOL...whilst I understand you would know much of what I am speaking of...I will "tell it as it is" as though I were speaking to someone who hasn't been here before...or has just arrived for a holiday and fallen in love with the place.

There is absolutely no denying that Australia is an amazing place...not historical beauty like much of Europe etc, but a natural beauty that is unchallenged! Australia has it all...the most brutal of deserts, breathtaking mountain ranges, beaches with sand bleached almost white and as fine as nothing you've ever seen! The people are truly friendly and laid back...on the doorstep of every bustling city is some tiny piece of paradise...some quiet place to sit and enjoy the beauties Australia has to offer. For example...just a short ride from Sydney, the GLORIOUS Blue Mountains...from Brisbane you can drive right from the city following the M1 and in about one hour your feet can be on the sands of the beaches of the Gold Coast. Don't drive? Trains will take you to either.

The cities hustle, they are alive with people and places and sights and sounds...the further you are from the city, the slower life becomes, the more 'rubber' the time...and the friendlier the people...they truly ARE laid back. For example a public holiday, Australia Day let's say, in a city might be done by dressing yourself up to the nines, and going to a Race Day...on the Gold Coast it's beaches, booze and big fun...people lazing around in the sun appreciating Australia for it's simplicity. In the suburbs you will find backyard BBQ's and park parties wherever you go. We're pretty big on celebrations here in Aus!

Please don't get me wrong, Australia is not perfect, we Australians are FAR from perfect...but we're perfectly happy to be imperfect...and that's just perfect!!! LOL I am VERY proud to be Australian...I feel incredibly fortunate to have lived 40 years in this country...unique beauty that it is!

Sadly, Australia is an incredibly expensive place to live. We are 'living cheap' at the moment...so that we can move to France. We pay $AU2100 per month in rent...we had been paying $AU2600 per month and the rent on that property was about to increase to $AU3250 per month. Internet isn't fast by any standard...and it's not cheap either....we pay for the 'fastest speed available' about $AU50 per month. Telephone, electricity and other utilities probably come in at around $AU200-300 per month. Water is now a BILLED utility in Queensland and you pay for what you use...in spite of living on the Gold Coast where the rain falls so much our dam has been overflowing for so long that the expansion project is about 3 years behind schedule!!!

The 'health system' is something of a joke (but not nearly as funny as infrastructure) if you don't 'buy' private health cover...which costs about $AU200-300 a month. Even with this, an emergency surgical procedure for my daughter cost us (out of pocket expenses) over $AU3000...I had surgery for Cancer followed by a 9 day hospital stay approximately 5 years ago, and above and beyond our "top" Private Health Cover the out of pocket expenses totalled almost $AU8000. Visiting a doctor, even when you are covered by "Medicare" will still cost you an out of pocket amount in most cases! If you decide to wait in a hospital emergency room instead of paying to see a GP you will WAIT...and WAIT...and WAIT.

General cost of living will blow your mind! A 'grocery basket' for feeding two, plus my 'sometimes lives here' daughter who is at University and works part time (and eats out a lot) plus our little dog...I don't believe you can survive for under $AU1000 per month. And that would be 'just scraping through' really. Fruit, vegetables and meat are all VERY expensive and in spite of our proximity to growers, the quality isn't 1st grade. I opt for Farmers Markets myself. Fresher produce and quite a bit cheaper...even with this option we're still spending a couple hundred dollars every week on food alone.

Basically, apart from the excitement of the adventure of going to France...of learning a new country...we simply can no longer afford to live comfortably in the country in which we were born...and for goodness sake don't RETIRE in Australia without a fantastic nest egg...I cannot for the life of me work out how the Aged Pensioners actually manage...they only get about $AU300 a week (if that) yet they have to pay rent, ultilities, cloth and feed themselves on that...it's ridiculous! Although, we do have a good social security system...I saw a begger on the street the other day...the sign he had written told how he'd managed to get a 'half Bond' through the Housing Dept but as he had no current residence, therefore wasn't in receipt of Centrelink (Govt, Social Security, Welfare) payments, he could get only a Bond GRANT not a Bond LOAN. Ridiculous when you consider the $$$ we hand out to people who arrive by 'illegal' means...we can't even take care of our own yet we hand money out to everyone else willy nilly. Gripe Gripe Gripe. 

When I was growing up Australia was a country of perverse mediocrity. The class system didn't really exist...nobody spoke much of what they earned or how much something cost...then slowly there was a divide between 'richer' and 'not so much' now there is a void...between rich and the rest. It's widening and it's in very poor taste...it's unAustralian...and I, for one, absolutely detest the way people ponce around gloating about how much they paid for something...this is Australia and the bottom line is that no REAL Australian even CARES that it's a BMW let alone how much "it's worth".

So we're off to France...perhaps we will stop for a year or two as we cross the globe...my partner likes the idea of Bali, I'm thinking Belize but that's just today and whimsy...the planning and goals are all taking us to France...I feel some 'attraction' almost a 'pull' and with my family heritage I'm beginning to understand how the blood deep in your veins can often be filled by the history of our ancestors...I just want to BE in France and emerse myself in all it is.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

KimMii said:


> So we're off to France...perhaps we will stop for a year or two as we cross the globe...my partner likes the idea of Bali, I'm thinking Belize but that's just today and whimsy...the planning and goals are all taking us to France...I feel some 'attraction' almost a 'pull' and with my family heritage I'm beginning to understand how the blood deep in your veins can often be filled by the history of our ancestors...I just want to BE in France and emerse myself in all it is.


LOL, wait till you need A&E there  - But your points about cost of living are on the money.... It must be the worst taxed vs disposable income ratio on the planet.

There is still a mediocrity(sic) but its slowly changing.... MCMansion here we come.


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

Halo said:


> LOL, wait till you need A&E there  - But your points about cost of living are on the money.... It must be the worst taxed vs disposable income ratio on the planet.
> 
> There is still a mediocrity(sic) but its slowly changing.... MCMansion here we come.


It is that "slow change" of the mediocrity that saddens me most! It is the essence of "Australian".


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

KimMii said:


> It is that "slow change" of the mediocrity that saddens me most! It is the essence of "Australian".


The sooner they rid themselves of the tall-poppy syndrome here the better.... Ocker Joe needs to go. This place needs to get dragged into the 21st century on so many levels its frightening.....


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi KimMii,

What is your advice to the ppl who are migrating to Australia with lot of dreams.....


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

rangola1 said:


> Hi KimMii,
> 
> What is your advice to the ppl who are migrating to Australia with lot of dreams.....


Honestly? Just about EVERY dream is achievable in Australia...and Australia is beautiful and everything it's ever 'made out to be'...HOWEVER the price you pay is extremely high. Expect to work HARD and LONG hours...to achieve your dreams...but they are there for the taking!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

KimMii said:


> Honestly? Just about EVERY dream is achievable in Australia...and Australia is beautiful and everything it's ever 'made out to be'...HOWEVER the price you pay is extremely high. Expect to work HARD and LONG hours...to achieve your dreams...but they are there for the taking!


I don't think they work hard... just LONG, its like they are addicted to staying at work for no particular reason.


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

KimMii said:


> Jobs like this _are_ readily available. It's just a matter of keeping your eyes open as a lot of these jobs are advertised in the store looking for someone. Also think about factories that have shiftwork, small 7-11 style markets etc...just for temporary work. What IS your dream job? Are you coming to Australia to study?


Hi KimMii,

Thanks a lot !!

I am an IT professional. I already got my PR 175 and planning to move to Sydney in July 2010. As I said before my dream job is to get a job in my field. However, meanwhile, I wanna do some temporary job. 

Regards,
kk


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

kkozdream said:


> Hi KimMii,
> 
> Thanks a lot !!
> 
> ...


seek (dot com dot au) is a great way to look at what sort of jobs are being advertised and to see what sort of market you're entering!


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

Halo said:


> I don't think they work hard... just LONG, its like they are addicted to staying at work for no particular reason.


I think you are confused with the Japanese. They stay at work for 14 hours a day reading the newspaper, waiting for the boss to leave so that they can leave. Not joking. It's a cultural thing. Can't leave before the boss. Sleeping at the desk is fine though.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

A nice description, KimMii. Thank you. I wish you all the best in France!

Now, armed with that information, with my back towards whence I came, my feet now where I am, I look forward to SYD. It'll happen in three months. Next Monday I'll inform my boss that I intend to try for internal jobs in SYD.

All the best, everyone!


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

Why Sydney?


----------



## Vishal (May 4, 2010)

Hi KimMii,

It is very nice of you to help ppl looking to migrate to Australia. 

I am expecting my Australian PR by July (Medicals, PCC submitted and recently employment verification has been completed). Can u pls tell me, How much would be a per month expense for a single like me in Sydney (including rent, food, public transportation etc.)? Also as I am a Chartered Accountant with 2 years of experience, how much salary per month can I expect?

All the best to you with your relocation to France!!!!!!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Vishal,

have a look at the sticky threads as well, there is a cost of living thread which covers almost everything. That might help you along with the input from Kim

Cheers


----------



## Vishal (May 4, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Vishal,
> 
> have a look at the sticky threads as well, there is a cost of living thread which covers almost everything. That might help you along with the input from Kim
> 
> Cheers


Thnx Anj.

Can u lemme know on the per month take home salary (in AUD) that I can expect..........(CA with 2 yrs of work ex.)

Regards,
Vishal.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Vishal fr that i suggest having a look at Hays website, they have a salary guide which gives an approx salary for number of yrs experience and designation.. (google hays.com.au)

Also try checking the job portals, Seek and career are good portals, you will get an approx range that one can expect with your kind of experience.


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

KimMii, this may be a good question for you: did you have issues with mold when you were living in Oz? I am going to be living in Sydney, and my American contact there suggested I leave things like my wedding albums behind because she has had mold issues.

I was not expecting that.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

cbsquirrel said:


> KimMii, this may be a good question for you: did you have issues with mold when you were living in Oz? I am going to be living in Sydney, and my American contact there suggested I leave things like my wedding albums behind because she has had mold issues.
> 
> I was not expecting that.


what? wedding albums get eaten by mould in Sydney?? Never heard of that!

I live in Sydney and don't have - never have had - a mould problem.

I also grew up in the sub-tropics of Queensland and never had a mould problem.

Just use common sense. Don't go renting/buying a place that suffer from dampness. It's easy to tell because it smells.

Don't go storing anything in dark, warm, damp areas.


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

Vishal said:


> Hi KimMii,
> 
> It is very nice of you to help ppl looking to migrate to Australia.
> 
> ...


As already suggested, have a look at what ppl are advertising...seek is a great place to start...there are jobs advertised by the employers and by those using an agent.

A friend of mine is an Accountant...she works for a large "Utility" firm and her wage range is approx $AU200,000 per year. Having said that, there are Accountants working for more and many working for a lot less. It will REALLY depend on where your employed.

To live any City in Australia you probably NEED $AU5000-8000 a month. Lots have to 'get by' on a lot less but for a life without too much 'struggle' you would need about $AU5000. 

I would just like to add an aside...don't believe there is NO POVERTY in Australia, that's simply untrue. Speak to many small business owners and people with small children without 'qualifications' and you will find many of them live below the official poverty line. There are people who live week to week, day to day, hand to mouth. I don't hate Australia, I just think that you reality is sometimes not quite what it's made out to be.


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

cbsquirrel said:


> KimMii, this may be a good question for you: did you have issues with mold when you were living in Oz? I am going to be living in Sydney, and my American contact there suggested I leave things like my wedding albums behind because she has had mold issues.
> 
> I was not expecting that.


Anywhere that is dark and damp will breed mould. I've lived here for 40 years but never had an issue with mould. There are, of course, some OLDER properties that have issues with mould, don't live there would be my suggestion.


----------



## Vishal (May 4, 2010)

KimMii said:


> Anywhere that is dark and damp will breed mould. I've lived here for 40 years but never had an issue with mould. There are, of course, some OLDER properties that have issues with mould, don't live there would be my suggestion.


Thnx a lot.........I really appreciate that. Just in case you have any other info related to this, do share......


----------



## hearts5566 (May 6, 2010)

Hi Kim Mii,

Thank you for your kind help.. I am a computer engineer moving from India to Australia wanted to know which is better place sydney or Melbourne to live and work. I do not have much friends and would be glad if you could kindly advise.

Regds
Sunny.


----------



## Veeter (Feb 9, 2010)

*Housing*

Hi KimMii,

I'm also thinking of imigrating to OZ from South Africa. It is still in beginning phase and I am just weighing up my options. 
How about the housing in Oz. 
What would the price rage be for a decent house(not high class), to buy one?
Is there a minimum deposit that you have to give when applying for a home loan?

Regards,
Veeter


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi KimMii,

I am trying to a rent a house through "gumtree.au" and "real.au", however, I am not getting any response.
What could be the reason ?
Do you suggest calling them for the same ?
Presently I am in India and will reach Sydney in July.

Thanks in advance,
kk


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

kkozdream said:


> Hi KimMii,
> 
> I am trying to a rent a house through "gumtree.au" and "real.au", however, I am not getting any response.
> What could be the reason ?
> ...


you won't get a response at all. Even when you turn up to the inspection of the house and lodge an application, you won't get a response unless you get the place.

There is no such thing as customer service in real estates when there is a housing crisis.


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

hearts5566 said:


> Hi Kim Mii,
> 
> Thank you for your kind help.. I am a computer engineer moving from India to Australia wanted to know which is better place sydney or Melbourne to live and work. I do not have much friends and would be glad if you could kindly advise.
> 
> ...


For me, Melbourne wins HANDS DOWN. It is the cultural 'hub' of Australia. It has the best shopping, best entertainment...WORST weather but you have to have SOME payoff.

I believe and it is just my opinion, that Sydney is where EVERYONE lands...I believe you'll find better work opportunity in Melbourne. Housing is also CONSIDERABLY cheaper (no matter if you're buying or renting) and the infrastructure and transport in Melbourne are really good.


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

Veeter said:


> Hi KimMii,
> 
> I'm also thinking of imigrating to OZ from South Africa. It is still in beginning phase and I am just weighing up my options.
> How about the housing in Oz.
> ...



Hi Veeter.

An "average" house...it really really depends on WHERE you're thinking of buying. The further "out" from the city, of course it's a little cheaper...and the CITY is the big thing. What you pay $AU750,000 for in Sydney you might buy for $450,000 in Perth.

I would be most inclined to try a "NON BANK LENDER" or "BROKER" they will be able to find someone who will lend to you on GOOD terms (remember that our interest rates are third highest in the world...and our cost of housing is about the same).

Have a look at 

realestate.com.au
or
domain.com.au

Both will give you a good idea of the costs of buying and renting in whichever area you are thinking of!

GOOD LUCK WITH IT ALL.


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

kkozdream said:


> Hi KimMii,
> 
> I am trying to a rent a house through "gumtree.au" and "real.au", however, I am not getting any response.
> What could be the reason ?
> ...


With the increase in interest rates, there ARE more people in the rental market HOWEVER, I've never found any 'rude' or 'unresponsive' agents. It really depends again, on WHERE you're looking.

Gumtree is basically PRIVATE landlords so you probably won't get a response...they're looking at filling their vacancy as quickly as possible.

You are going to Sydney so DEMAND is slightly higher than SUPPLY but it doesn't make it impossible.

Again look at domain.com.au or realestate.com.au and you might have some luck.

BEST of luck with it...and you're arriving in July...bring some 'winter woolies' July can be "brisk" at best and "freezing" at worst!


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

Halo said:


> The sooner they rid themselves of the tall-poppy syndrome here the better.... Ocker Joe needs to go. This place needs to get dragged into the 21st century on so many levels its frightening.....


But then that is the 'end' of Australia (not the 21st Century, mbut the "Ocker Jo" you speak of)...if we rid Australia of that, it becomes a small America...and THAT is a good enough reason for MANY of us to consider leaving! If I wanted to live in America, that's where I'd move!


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi KimMii/All,

1. Do you have to go for private health insurance after landing in Oz ?
Or can you do from your native country(India in my case) ?

2. What is the attire in Oz for an IT/Software interview ? Is it the same as other sectors like Marketing, Retail etc. ?
Here in India, it is different. For example, you can go ahead with a white shirt and a black pants for a IT/Software interview, where as for Marketing you need to also wear a tie and a blazer.


Thanks in advance,
kk


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

kkozdream said:


> Hi KimMii/All,
> 
> 1. Do you have to go for private health insurance after landing in Oz ?
> Or can you do from your native country(India in my case) ?
> ...


In Australia our govt health care is "Medicare" I think if you look at the website it tells you the countries it have 'agreements' with and those it is developing agreements with...also your own (India's) healthcare might have that information. I would advise to buy private healthcare...it's not cheap though, about $300-400 a month but the govt does have a 30% rebate scheme for taxpayers who contribute to their own private health care fund.

For the job interview, it's about right...a shirt and pants, possibly a tie, although it depends on WHERE you are interviewing. For example it matters NOT which company you interview for, you probably wouldn't wear a tie unless you were interviewing at a law firm if you live on the Gold Coast, in all capitals you would wear a tie and probably a jacket/blazer (depending, once again, on the firm you are interviewing for). For "IT" you probably won't need a jacket/blazer, probably no tie although you MAY need to wear one for the interview depending on the COMPANY and "city"


----------



## kkozdream (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## gilby (Feb 23, 2010)

*the beauty of australia*

When you come to Australia buy a camera.

This place suffers a bit from the "All Beauty No Brains" complex. Let's say, we're really good at hosting worldwide sporting events and looking pretty.

The Canon powershot a480 has kept me very entertained while I've been here.

digitalbestbuys


----------



## 103476 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Asia*



KimMii said:


> GOOD LUCK WITH IT ALL.


HI KimMii,

I have been following your posts and I agree. I live here in Sydney and am shifting to Asia in July.


Hope France works out for you


Bob


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

103476 said:


> HI KimMii,
> 
> I have been following your posts and I agree. I live here in Sydney and am shifting to Asia in July.
> 
> ...


We considered Bali or even Vanuatu...but France is calling and we're listening...but all in all I believe you will see a lot follow us OUT of Australia, sadly.


----------



## 103476 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Going going gone*



KimMii said:


> We considered Bali or even Vanuatu...but France is calling and we're listening...but all in all I believe you will see a lot follow us OUT of Australia, sadly.


KimMii,

Vanuatu might be a bit quiet on it after awhile. Bali mightn't be too bad if you don't mind the corruption etc. Albeit Bali is cheap and rentals charge up to 12 months in advance. We looked at China (language difficulties), Philippines (too many GI ex-pats and corruption), Chiang Mai (not bad), Singapore (too expensive)....

What made you pick France?


Bob


----------



## Renjit (May 18, 2010)

*Advise*



KimMii said:


> Hi I'm newly registered BUT have been lurking forever  My partner and I are looking to move to France (from Aus).
> 
> Having been born and raised in Australia and living on the GOLD COAST...I thought that I'd offer myself to anyone who has ANY questions regarding Australia.
> 
> I'm happy to answer any questions to the best of my knowledge...but be warned, I will tell it as I see, the good, the bad, and the ugly, NO sugar coating just how it actually is.


Hi, i am planing to move my self and my wife with 4 kids, kindly advise which city will be more sutable for an idian orgin to settile down in AUS


----------



## ratnesh (May 4, 2010)

Hi Kimm Mii,,

Please refer my thread and reply suitably.


----------



## helen1971 (May 11, 2010)

*hi, that would be great!*



KimMii said:


> Hi I'm newly registered BUT have been lurking forever  My partner and I are looking to move to France (from Aus).
> 
> Having been born and raised in Australia and living on the GOLD COAST...I thought that I'd offer myself to anyone who has ANY questions regarding Australia.
> 
> I'm happy to answer any questions to the best of my knowledge...but be warned, I will tell it as I see, the good, the bad, and the ugly, NO sugar coating just how it actually is.


hi, im a registered mental health nurse, from scotland. i want to move to australia. i fancy the gold coast or brisbane or 3rd chouice sunshine coast. any info on cost of living, housing, rentals, furniture costs over there, is people friendly etc.. any info would be appreciated.. gd luck with your move !! x


----------



## Pooks (Feb 4, 2009)

helen1971 said:


> hi, im a registered mental health nurse, from scotland. i want to move to australia. i fancy the gold coast or brisbane or 3rd chouice sunshine coast. any info on cost of living, housing, rentals, furniture costs over there, is people friendly etc.. any info would be appreciated.. gd luck with your move !! x


Helen, if you have a gander a few pages back she did state living costs in the area she was living. 

You have to remember, you can fit Europe into Australia twice (roughly)... so sometimes, asking information about living costs or house prices in different areas of Australia would be like me asking you what is the cost of living in france or poland!

:tongue1:


----------



## g_latvia (May 11, 2009)

KimMii said:


> I'm happy to answer any questions to the best of my knowledge...but be warned, I will tell it as I see, the good, the bad, and the ugly, NO sugar coating just how it actually is.


Thanks KimMii for the kind offer  A few questions:
1) Do you have an opinion of where it is more probable for freshly arrived IT Project Manager to find a job - in Perth or in Brisbane?
2) What would be the most noticeable differences in people everyday behaviour, attitude and lifestyle comparing Perth and Brisbane?
3) Providing you have some feeling and experience with people and lifestyle in Europe, can you make a guess what a European might miss the most in Australia?
4) What are the best options of finding vacant jobs besides SEEK? Are there sources for vacancies not published in SEEK? How do companies advertise if not through recruitment agencies? 
5) What is your guess for a modest monthly budget for a family of 2+2(preschool kids) in Brisbane? Would Perth be more expensive to live in?

Thanks in advance 

G


----------

